# Eco Tree Lithium



## terry111 (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm thinking of installing 2 x 100A lithium batteries and my usual mechanic has suggested Eco Tree Lifepo4 batteries. I've also looked at Roadpro and they recommend NDS. The Eco Tree are much cheaper than NDS (£699 each c/w £1229), but the specification looks ok. Normally I tend to think you get what you pay for but I wondered if anyone has any experience of these batteries. Is there any reason not to go with Eco Tree?


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 27, 2021)

Have you had a look at the lithium batteries available from Alpha batteries?


----------



## terry111 (Mar 27, 2021)

saxonborg said:


> Have you had a look at the lithium batteries available from Alpha batteries?


No, I'm just trying to find out if there's anything wrong with the batteries my mechanic is recommending.


----------



## Admin (Mar 27, 2021)

terry111 said:


> No, I'm just trying to find out if there's anything wrong with the batteries my mechanic is recommending.


Darran the Urban Motorhome had the Eco Tree batteries fitted recently:






The eco tree battery does not have Bluetooth monitoring or a capacity readout. There are other cheaper batteries that do have this feature. If you don't have this feature then you will need to fit an external battery monitor to be able to gauge the state of charge of the batteries as a voltage readout used by most motorhome control panels will not work.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 27, 2021)

Darrans setup looked nice and neat I thought   (he does have the BMV as well of course).


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 27, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Darrans setup looked nice and neat I thought   (he does have the BMV as well of course).


Dave what is the bmv  and what does that cost, gerry


----------



## terry111 (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks for the info, I'll watch the video when I get a minute.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 27, 2021)

Silver sprinter said:


> Dave what is the bmv  and what does that cost, gerry


Victron BMV (Battery Monitor (V for Victron? not sure if it does now!)). https://www.victronenergy.com/battery-monitors/bmv-712-smart

Off-topic , but I do enjoy watching the Urban Motorhome   Never met Darran but seems like a real nice and funny guy


----------



## terry111 (Mar 28, 2021)

Just watched the video, it's exactly the set up my mechanic is suggesting. I'm just wondering if I can't do better than a 50A B2B charger, I was hoping to charge the 2 x 100A Lithium batteries a bit quicker, especially as I don't have (or want) solar. Perhaps the 30A would be ok though?


----------



## Admin (Mar 28, 2021)

terry111 said:


> Just watched the video, it's exactly the set up my mechanic is suggesting. I'm just wondering if I can't do better than a 50A B2B charger, I was hoping to charge the 2 x 100A Lithium batteries a bit quicker, especially as I don't have (or want) solar. Perhaps the 30A would be ok though?


Hi,

Darran's install uses a 30A Victron B2B charger. Depending on your van's alternator you could have two of these running in parallel to give a 60A charge.
Sterling Power makes a 60A B2B.
Renogy makes a 50A B2B.
Voltronic have a VCC 1212 range that includes a 50A 70A and 90A (the 90A costs around £400)

I don't know what van your motorhome is based on or what alternator it has installed.

Phil


----------



## wildebus (Mar 28, 2021)

Philip Tomlinson said:


> Hi,
> 
> Darran's install uses a 30A Victron B2B charger. Depending on your van's alternator you could have two of these running in parallel to give a 60A charge.
> Sterling Power makes a 60A B2B.
> ...


Couple of comments ....
A good option for B2B is Ablemail.   20A, 30A or 60A units (and they push out over 10% extra if the battery wants it as well as they are conservatively rated) or a 30A B2B/MPPT unit.
I run the 60A charger for my 300Ah Lead-Carbon bank.

Darran interestingly does not have a Victron Smart 30A B2B, but a Victron 'Dumb' 30A DC-DC Converter.


----------



## Admin (Mar 28, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Darran interestingly does not have a Victron Smart 30A B2B, but a Victron 'Dumb' 30A DC-DC Converter.



I did notice that too. That standard unit that he has fitted works as a fixed voltage power supply and 30A. The output voltage can be adjusted between 10-15v so a constant voltage bulk charge of between 14v - 14.6v is perfect for LiFePo4 as they do not need Absorption or Float.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 28, 2021)

Philip Tomlinson said:


> I did notice that too. That standard unit that he has fitted works as a fixed voltage power supply and 30A. The output voltage can be adjusted between 10-15v so a constant voltage bulk charge of between 14v - 14.6v is perfect for LiFePo4 as they do not need Absorption or Float.


It looked like a sensible option but I did wonder about two things.
1) how is it set to turn on?  I am guessing they added an ignition line to the remote on when installing (which would need routing from source to the converter).
2) the cost of the isolated 12V-12V converters are not actually that much cheaper than the non-isolated Smart Charger.

I think if I was going Victron, I would have just stuck with the Smart B2B to keeo the installation simplified as there really is no benefit for any normal motorhome setup to have isolated ground.

I did notice that when Darran was going through the package offering promo from the company who installed his, he showed the more typical B2B (which is what I would go for even with Lithium and maybe after doing his install decided it was a easier option?).


----------



## terry111 (Mar 28, 2021)

Philip Tomlinson said:


> Hi,
> 
> Darran's install uses a 30A Victron B2B charger. Depending on your van's alternator you could have two of these running in parallel to give a 60A charge.
> Sterling Power makes a 60A B2B.
> ...


My van is a 2018 Globecar Campscout with the 150bhp engine, so I would assume the alternator would be adequate to charge at 60A (which is what I would be hoping for)


----------



## Admin (Mar 28, 2021)

terry111 said:


> My van is a 2018 Globecar Campscout with the 150bhp engine, so I would assume the alternator would be adequate to charge at 60A (which is what I would be hoping for)


If it based on the Relay then it will be fine for 60A


----------



## terry111 (Mar 28, 2021)

Philip Tomlinson said:


> If it based on the Relay then it will be fine for 60A


It's on a Fiat Ducato, but still ok?


----------



## Admin (Mar 28, 2021)

terry111 said:


> It's on a Fiat Ducato, but still ok?


Yes, your alternator will be a 130A or 150A.


----------



## terry111 (Mar 28, 2021)

Philip Tomlinson said:


> Yes, your alternator will be a 130A or 150A.


Thank you very much


----------



## The laird (Mar 28, 2021)

Well done admin very well explained and covered ,we all are grateful to your knowledge in this and other fields 
better get my knees cleaned now wi all this crawling


----------



## xsilvergs (Apr 5, 2021)

terry111 said:


> I'm thinking of installing 2 x 100A lithium batteries and my usual mechanic has suggested Eco Tree Lifepo4 batteries. I've also looked at Roadpro and they recommend NDS. The Eco Tree are much cheaper than NDS (£699 each c/w £1229), but the specification looks ok. Normally I tend to think you get what you pay for but I wondered if anyone has any experience of these batteries. Is there any reason not to go with Eco Tree?



I ordered a pair of ECO Tree 110Ah batteries on Saturday, due to Easter delays I hope to receive them Thursday. Paul at Ecotree was very helpful and rang me from his home and sent a data sheet too.

I have a Victron Orion TR-Smart 30 amp B2B already. If I need more charging I'll buy a second, but I'll see how it goes.

While driving there will be 450 watts of solar panels which will contribute something to the 30 amp B2B.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 5, 2021)

xsilvergs said:


> I ordered a pair of ECO Tree 110Ah batteries on Saturday, due to Easter delays I hope to receive them Thursday. Paul at Ecotree was very helpful and rang me from his home and sent a data sheet too.
> 
> *I have a Victron Orion TR-Smart 30 amp B2B already. If I need more charging I'll buy a second, but I'll see how it goes.*
> 
> While driving there will be 450 watts of solar panels which will contribute something to the 30 amp B2B.



I don't know when (or even if) but I would be very surprised if Victron didn't release a VE.Direct compatible version of the Orion Tr-Smart Charger at some time.  Could be worth hanging on as long as possible just in case?


----------

